# How do I fill my Creme Brulee Torch?



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

How do I fill my Creme Brulee Torch?

I got the following torch:
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg...tchen&n=507846

I tried to fill it with the Ronson aresol type butane with a universal nozel, however only compress air ends up going into my torch. When fuel does come out it sprays all over. Are you suspose to fill the torch with liquid butane fuel? What kind should I get? Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

I know they sell the same torch (and fuel) at Williams-Sonoma. Check them out. Their canisters of butane come with a bunch of universal adaptors to fit just about every torch. Good luck.


----------



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

That worked! Thanks, and thanks a lot!!!


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Happy to hear that worked for you. Glad to help.


----------

